# 55 lb & 64 lb Kingfish Double Hookup!



## KICKITBACK (Jul 25, 2017)

Don't think this will ever happen again.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Fn F those are f'n big f'n kings.


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

what did they hit?


----------



## leroybama (Jul 14, 2014)

Hail yes!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

those two would put ya in the money for sure


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Niceeeeeeeeeeee! Heck of a smoked dip with them jokers!!!!


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Those are king of the kings great job.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

wow. EPIC! Were yall just free lining baits?


----------



## KICKITBACK (Jul 25, 2017)

Caught them on livees


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Were those caught last year? YouTube says published 2016? 

Nonetheless, nice fish!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

were those fish caught local?


----------



## KICKITBACK (Jul 25, 2017)

k-p said:


> Were those caught last year? YouTube says published 2016?
> 
> Nonetheless, nice fish!


Yes. June of last year


----------

